# Sugar Moon Divinity Fudge thank you doe fairy



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Vinny kidded twin does last night. They are healthy girls born to a dam that is the most incredible mom.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What cuties! Congrats!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

So cute! Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations!! They are too cute


----------

